# Camilla as Princess Consort



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

*Should Camilla get paid by the state?*​
YES818.18%Nooooooooooo way!!!3681.82%


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

They say love is blind, but, Charlie my son, you're the heir to the throne, cant u find a better looking chick then that!!?? DAMN!!

question now is, should Camilla be put on the civil salary list? should she get paid??


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yes - she should - but out of the dosh that Charlie pays himself.

Just like the rest of us mere mortals who have spouses (note choice of word ) who don't work....

just my 2p


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Apparently Chuck has been using her as a Tax liability for years still think she is a fxxxxxg Horse. :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Apparently Chuck has been using her as a Tax liability for years still think she is a fxxxxxg Horse. :?


Camilla in Greek language means Camel and she looks like one. :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Who gives a sh$t really, he can always sell some more trees back to himself to fund her :x :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NONONONONONONONO! [smiley=stop.gif] . Just doesn't seem right I think.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

That is one ugly bastard that should be tied to a trough........ :?

Camilla that is.... :lol:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> They say love is blind, but, Charlie my son, you're the heir to the throne, cant u find a better looking chick then that!!?? DAMN!!
> 
> question now is, should Camilla be put on the civil salary list? should she get paid??


Blind , he must be , but like all horses probably a good ride as they say. But the sad bit is to think of what they put poor Diana through , bastards !.
However , whatever they do can they please do it in the privacy of their own castle/stately home/historic pile or whatever I don`t care what they get up to . So please keep it out of the news because I am sick to death of it already. Enough is enough , get married in private and then just FADE AWAY !. Nobody really cares anymore what the eccentric aristocracy do , the tabloids/media must be desperate again.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I didn't think Charles took any money from the state just milked Cornwall ,mind you she makes a datsun 350 look smart :lol:


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> They say love is blind, but, Charlie my son, you're the heir to the throne, cant u find a better looking chick then that!!?? DAMN!!
> 
> 
> > Dude the same can be said about Camilla choosing Charles, I mean a horse would look better than him...


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> They say love is blind, but, Charlie my son, you're the heir to the throne, cant u find a better looking chick then that!!?? DAMN!!


Been there, done that.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Damn right Doc, i think the old baggage needs to visit you and have some medicine prescribed to keep her away from our funds.

I am lost for words with regards to them getting married.

He has commited adultery and has no shame about it.

What will happen to our country with him as King and her as Queen.

Anyone fancy moving abroad?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My ex actually commented that he thought she was quite nice (and he's in his early 30's) 

Tim, the boys and I will be in Cancun Mexico on the day they wed, we'll happily miss it all! :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> My ex actually commented that he thought she was quite nice (and he's in his early 30's)
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


No wonder he's your ex...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

looks like she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down [smiley=freak.gif] and like all horses she's probably dangerous at both ends and uncomfortable in the middle


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am def no prude as you all know but Charles MUST bugger off and abdicate now. No way should he be king, he is also too old, lets have William for King after a few years.

The Royal family had Diana snuffed out as she was carrying the child of an Arab.
The bloke has got no feelings at all. If it wasnt for the Camel then Diana would still be here now.

Yeh she aint no angel either, they say Hewitt is a father to the red headed boy... but Charlie takes the piss.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Camilla in Greek language means Camel and she looks like one. :lol:


I couldn't agree more!!!!!!!!!!

She certainly isn't very pretty but I guess it's what ever rocks his boat :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

L7 said:


> and like all horses she's probably dangerous at both ends and uncomfortable in the middle


hahaha i gotta remember that


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I am def no prude as you all know but Charles MUST bugger off and abdicate now. No way should he be king, he is also too old, lets have William for King after a few years.
> 
> The Royal family had Diana snuffed out as she was carrying the child of an Arab.
> The bloke has got no feelings at all. If it wasnt for the Camel then Diana would still be here now.
> ...


Some strong allegations here. Watch out...they may take you to the court for defamation. 

And why does a King has to be young? So he can ride on his horse and fight with his sword? :roll:

And I wouldn't think that Di was an angel, was she?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a horse and a sword, but I'm definately no King :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blooming Royals :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> I have a horse and a sword, but I'm definately no King :lol:


Maybe you are a knight. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I have a horse and a sword, but I'm definately no King :lol:
> ...


A knight in shining armour?? To rescue damsels in distress :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

My mum used to put damsels in jam...............wait..............no, sorry it was damSONS :?


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Well they could always rename their home with an anagram of her name.

Bowles Lair & Camel Park 

Mike


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

what a minger!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Charles shouldn't be King because he is a spineless individual, not because of his love for Camilla. Monarchy is a pointless and outdated concept and the present representatives, and in that I include the Queen and especially the DoE and Chuck, show just just why the majority of western civilisation no-longer regards it as as benefit. Further, the obligation of the Monarch to be the governor of the Church of England throws into sharp relief the revolting way in which diverse power bases are up each other's arses. The Church of England has no higher moral authority than any other religion, be it sihk, hindu or muslim. To remove the head of state from head of the church would enable all religions to be treated with the same legitimacy, without some kind of hierachy. To achieve this the PM should no-longer be allowed to chose the Archbishop of Canterbury.

Overall it is pretty academic. These are just very rich people that sit on their arses all day long and get very bored. What happens in their lives has very little effect on ours. I certainly don't believe that simply because someone has been divorced, that that makes them necessarily a bad person, and no longer able to be a head of state. Frankly that allegation ridiculous.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> My mum used to put damsels in jam...............wait..............no, sorry it was damSONS :?


You silly sod! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> Charles shouldn't be King because he is a spineless individual, not because of his love for Camilla. Monarchy is a pointless and outdated concept and the present representatives, and in that I include the Queen and especially the DoE and Chuck, show just just why the majority of western civilisation no-longer regards it as as benefit. Further, the obligation of the Monarch to be the governor of the Church of England throws into sharp relief the revolting way in which diverse power bases are up each other's arses. The Church of England has no higher moral authority than any other religion, be it sihk, hindu or muslim. To remove the head of state from head of the church would enable all religions to be treated with the same legitimacy, without some kind of hierachy. To achieve this the PM should no-longer be allowed to chose the Archbishop of Canterbury.
> 
> Overall it is pretty academic. These are just very rich people that sit on their arses all day long and get very bored. What happens in their lives has very little effect on ours. I certainly don't believe that simply because someone has been divorced, that that makes them necessarily a bad person, and no longer able to be a head of state. Frankly that allegation ridiculous.


The Kingdtom generates income as all the Yanks come to see the Palace. I predict that the economy will suffer without the Royals and the interest that surrounds them. This is the one and only reason why they are worth something. :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a little ray of sunshine [smiley=sunny.gif] in an otherwise dull day [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The Kingdom generates income as all the Yanks come to see the Palace. I predict that the economy will suffer without the Royals and the interest that surrounds them. This is the one and only reason why they are worth something. :roll:


Have you been listening to my hubby :roll: 
I knew all along that going out for that drink together was a mistake :wink:


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

> looks like she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mike


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ohhhh apparently the supermarkets are going to be selling a Â£19 look alike engagement ring just like the ugly munter's, big ears has bought her :roll: .


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> The Royal family had Diana snuffed out as she was carrying the child of an Arab.


Nope, she got in a car with a pissed up driver and chose not to wear a seatbelt and now she's dead - simple.

Charles should not abdicate. He is forward thinking and has had years to think about the future of the monarchy. He has already talked about the role of the Church of England versus other religions in some depth. His son is still young and should have the chance to learn more before becoming monarch.

And yes, Camilla is rough. But the Queen is no looker either and I don't think that is relevent to being wife of a head of state


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The Kingdom generates income as all the Yanks come to see the Palace. I predict that the economy will suffer without the Royals and the interest that surrounds them. This is the one and only reason why they are worth something. :roll:
> ...


He is a clever man...just like me. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > The Royal family had Diana snuffed out as she was carrying the child of an Arab.
> ...


I see the Queen being the Queen for another 30 years. Apparently, all this happy life that she has, meant that she is extremely healthy. And as it was discussed before, she is not willing to give the thrown to Charlie.

Camilla was looking a lot better when she was young. But old age comes and changes us. Di was pretty because she was so young compared to Charlie. Camilla on the other hand is one or two years older than Charlie.

Sadly I have never seen anything that the Queen says becoming reality. It appears to me that everything is decided by Tony and the Queen is just a figure head.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Forgot to add...funny too.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Camilla and Charlie appear to be well matched, they are both of the same age, same background, similar interests and neither are good looking!

You all seem to be criticising Camilla because she isnt good looking.

I suppose you would all be congratulating Charles if he had decided to marry an attractive, young, sexy blonde!! :x


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> And yes, Camilla is rough. But the Queen is no looker either and I don't think that is relevent to being wife of a head of state


She was quite attractive in her younger days - the Queen, that is. And I'd be hard pushed now to say who was older - Camilla or HRH.

The Queen will easily surpass 100 years. I think it is very likely that Charlie will pass over before she does. At any rate, the crown should skip a generation and move onto William. And then hopefully Harry will suffer the same fate as Charlie! What a twat! From the day someone smacked him around the head with a golf club (I think he was 12) I knew he was going to be trouble.


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)




----------

